# my big bad jeep vs. dodge neon



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i really hate it when people cut across in front of me in a parking lot while i'm just driving along minding my own business.

i'm doing OK. i had my seatbelt on (like always) but i'm still really sore.

the jeep has seen better days obviously. airbags were turned off, so those didn't deploy. frame looked intact from what i could tell. i'll need a new fender and the force broke my hood latches. i was going to attempt to drive it home but my draglink was ripped off and i was leaking brake fluid steadily. engine is ok, radiator and my fan didn't collide. i'll know more monday when the body shop picks it up from the BFE unsecured lot where they took it.

BUT....i got a sweet ass brand new dodge caliber as a rental!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> BUT....i got a sweet ass brand new dodge caliber as a rental!


Sorry to hear your Jeep's down, is the idiot going to pay for the damage?

As for the rental, drive it like you stole it. :smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Bummer. Nice jeep though..... I was expecting a acing vid.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Good to hear you are ok! How are those BACK PROBLEMS? You know...the ones that make you NOT ABLE TO WORK. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That sucks! Get well soon and pass that to your Jeep too.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> Good to hear you are ok! How are those BACK PROBLEMS? You know...the ones that make you NOT ABLE TO WORK. :mrgreen:


went to the ER today b/c my wrist was actually really hurting (saw the accident coming and tried to brace myself by putting hands up in front of steering wheel for some reason...) they x-rayed it several times and i may have a slight potential hairline fracture? who knows.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bummer. Glad you're not seriously hurt. They'll get the jeep good as new in no time. 

I'm with 2400, DRIVE that rental!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just gald you wasn't hurt. You can allways buy more Jeeps but the injuries can last a life time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep, it is a just a car, you being ok is all that really matters. Still sucks, though, and I know the feeling (it was a nightmare when my mom hit my car with my dad's car, but what made that so bad was she felt like a horrible person for the accident). Hopefully the idiot got a ticket and is paying for repairs to car and your wrist?


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

no one was ticketed, the cops probably felt bad enough that the other people got hurt pretty bad. i don't feel bad about it in the slightest b/c it was clearly not my fault. and i KNOW they saw my jeep, it's huge, up on 33" tires. the one thing i feel really bad about is its just not any jeep, that's my baby, i built her up myself, every single suspension modification, tuneup and oil change done by yours truely. 
since it happened on a friday things are going slow, everyone is closed on the weekend and i don't think it'll even get estimated until tuesday. we'll find out, but as far as the other people admitting fault, i have a distinct feeling i might be getting screwed on that end.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't understand why people do that stuff. They see the vehicle, they just think they can beat it. I used to deal with that all the time while driving an armored truck, and if you get broad sided by a 26,000 lb. lump of bullet resistant armor you're gonna leave with much more than a few bruises and cuts. Part of the reason I tried to never drive the things, I didn't want to have the death of some moron on my mind the rest of my life.

But that is so horrid. The fact that you built the thing up yourself makes it so much worse. It isn't just a car, it's something you made. A piece of art, if you will. I really hate people sometimes.


----------

